# Gibson Firebird 5 $2000 Ottawa



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Gibson Firebird V | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

That’s the fucking clown that posts 2 or 3 guitars at “too good to be true” prices and then never responds. He’ll leave them up for days, pulls them, then posts another batch a few weeks later. Then he rotates through the first ones again. The camo blanket is the dead giveaway.

Normally, he’d post this at something like $1300. Maybe this is finally a serious ad and he _is_ actually selling it. In that case, we should troll the fuck out of him.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Here’s some of his earlier work.








The official GC “WTF @ Kijiji” thread


How do you tell if a relic'd guitar is a "2nd" or "blem"? I mean, how do you really tell if a ding is a f$%k up or put there as part of the "art" of relic'ing a guitar? LMAO. You want to defend or rationalize stuff like this...




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

More of his antics...








Black Gloss Gibson Explorer - $1000!!! - Ottawa


This is a screaming deal! If I hadn’t just bought a Strat yesterday, I’d grab this just to flip it. At that price, I was expecting a faded model. It doesn’t help that he’s just a couple streets over from me. https://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottawa/2011-gibson-explorer/1543575518




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

So is 2K a too good to be true price for that. 
I have one with a HS case that I want to move on.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Wardo said:


> So is 2K a too good to be true price for that.
> I have one with a HS case that I want to move on.


Just don't post it over a camo blanket and you should do fine.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

I was wondering when he’d be making his next appearance. If he’s true to pattern, over the next few weeks he’ll rotate guitars and locations and user name over the area, before riding off into the sunset.

He’s the Mary Poppins of Ottawa Kijiji, blows in on the wind, sprinkling magical fuck up dust over everything, then disappears until the next time we all need a laugh.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Wardo said:


> So is 2K a too good to be true price for that.
> I have one with a HS case that I want to move on.


No, that’s what I’m saying…
Usually, his prices are a few hundred under market value so maybe $1200 on this. The $2k price doesn’t fit his normal M.O.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

2manyGuitars said:


> No, that’s what I’m saying…
> Usually, his prices are a few hundred under market value so maybe $1200 on this. The $2k price doesn’t fit his normal M.O.


He’s factoring in for inflation now.


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

If my aging memory is not failing me again, seems some have sold on this forum in the past year or so for under $1600.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

John123 said:


> If my aging memory is not failing me again, seems some have sold on this forum in the past year or so for under $1600.


You’re correct. A year or so ago, $1500 was an okay price on one of these. I posted a kijiji alert for a Firebird a couple weeks ago and I was shocked when I looked at current prices. I’ll just copy and paste my entire comment…

“_I don’t know WTF has gone on with Firebird prices recently but recent sales on Reverb are mostly in the $3k range.
They look to have been consistently at or under $2k until just over a year ago. I just searched current listings, limiting them to the 2010s decade and asking prices are mostly north of $3000._








_It’s also interesting that I went to L&M to see what a new one will run you and there are zero Firebirds even listed on their site right now_.”


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

If anyone was on the fence about this one, I just got this notice from FB. Maybe this will persuade you...


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

What is it this Kijerk gets out of all this nonsense? He's just bored and wants to f*ck with people?


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

polyslax said:


> What is it this Kijerk gets out of all this nonsense? He's just bored and wants to f*ck with people?


 We have many theories….lol


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Thing is, he actually posted it on Facebook this time too so there’s an actual name.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I need to get going on selling some guitars. I'm thinking that with Christmas coming up my 2015 FB V oughta be worth at least 3 grand if I throw in the OCD that I don't like and never use... lol


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

2manyGuitars said:


> Thing is, he actually posted it on Facebook this time too so there’s an actual name.


It could be that we’re completely wrong and it’s not the wanker.

Maybe this is some regular dude in South Mountain with a camo blanket, wondering why nobody wants his Firebird!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Parabola said:


> It could be that we’re completely wrong and it’s not the wanker.
> 
> Maybe this is some regular dude in South Mountain with a camo blanket, wondering why nobody wants his Firebird!


No, it’s him. I’ve dealt with him since he’s started listing his location as South Mountain.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

2manyGuitars said:


> If anyone was on the fence about this one, I just got this notice from FB. Maybe this will persuade you...
> View attachment 441781


When I saw $2000 I was on the fence, but $1995 is making me think about it for sure.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Pat James said:


> When I saw $2000 I was on the fence, but $1995 is making me think about it for sure.


I suspect he might even take $1990 if you bring cash. 🤷


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Wardo said:


> …oughta be worth at least 3 grand if I throw in the OCD that I don't like and never use... lol


Don’t sell yourself short…









I thought I sent a pretty reasonable offer but he didn’t bite.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Please tell me that is you, please!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Mark Brown said:


> Please tell me that is you, please!


Selling? No

Offering to buy? Yes


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Dude, come on, I know you wouldn't dream of trying to sell it under 30,000. You have a horde to maintain, and a reputation


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

If you want to sweeten the deal, I’ll kick in some marginally working game consoles I have in storage and a cool rock my son found at school. Lol


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

At first, I assumed he was trolling but after that single response, I’m not so sure. Usually, guys that post those types of ads have a pretty good sense of humour and when someone else “gets the joke”, there’s a bit of an exchange. Based on his reply, it’s almost like I pissed him off.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

2manyGuitars said:


> At first, I assumed he was trolling but after that single response, I’m not so sure. Usually, guys that post those types of ads have a pretty good sense of humour and when someone else “gets the joke”, there’s a bit of an exchange. Based on his reply, it’s almost like I pissed him off.


It would be fantastic if he paid $5k for it to someone who told him he could make 5x that given the value of the rare, magical (and newly forbidden) secret Russian components


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

2manyGuitars said:


> Don’t sell yourself short…


Good point.
I don't need the pedal so I'll trade it for something else I don't need like a recent F250, 6.2L Supercab, 2 wheel drive .. lol


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Wardo said:


> my 2015 FB V oughta be worth at least 3 grand


My '16 should be up there too. I may put it up on market as well.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

laristotle said:


> My '16 should be up there too. I may put it up on market as well.


16 probably be an easier sell than my 15 that has the wider neck


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

There’s another Firebird in Mirabel that includes the hardshell case for $1900 now.

Gibson Firebird V 120th Anniversary Vintage Sunburst on Kijiji Gibson Firebird V 120th Anniversary Vintage Sunburst | Guitares | Laval/Rive Nord | Kijiji

If you don’t care about the anniversary scroll it’s another awesome option


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

There’s also a $5k 1976 Bicentennial Limited Edition, but it looks like the glue joint for the top wing is on the way out.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I don’t need another Firebird but if an Antique White one came up at a good price…


----------



## sebdhm (3 mo ago)

Oh man, all of these firebird antics today lol


----------

